# Die with memories, no dreams



## Inuuk

how can I translate "die with memories, no dreams"?


----------



## arielipi

למות עם זכרונות, בלי חלומות
lamut im zichronot, bli khalomot.

due to no context i gave you "to die with memories, without dreams"


----------



## Inuuk

Thank you! It could be "die with memories, no die with dreams", but repeat "die with" sounds strange...


----------



## ystab

I think what you are looking for is למות עם זיכרונות ולא עם חלומות.


----------



## Drink

I agree with ystab, the OP did not mean "without dreams" but "not with dreams".


----------



## origumi

If for a tattoo - just don't. Those word combinations (also in the other thread) do not sound clever in Hebrew.

Regarding translation - the English phrase is ambiguous and may be understood as either imperative or infinitive. You need to say what's your preference or explain what you're attempting to express.


----------



## DieHigh

תמות עם זיכרונות, לא חלומות sounds best to me.


----------



## hadronic

What about :  תמות זוכר, לא חולם. ?   ("Die remembering, not dreaming").
I know it's a very "aggressive" attempt, trying to keep it as short as possible...., just wondering how good it sounds to the native ear ?


----------



## arielipi

hadronic & diehigh, sounds horrible to my ears.


----------



## hadronic

Diehigh's suggestion is a "plain" translation... what's horrible about it ?
So what would _you_ suggest ?


----------



## arielipi

Since the opener didn't provide extra context I cannot extend


----------



## hadronic

There's no extra context. It's something to write for a tattoo, on a grave, on a book's first page... it's a phrase meant to stand on its own, like a proverb. 
How would you translate it?


----------



## arielipi

It depends on which tense he wants it. It can be what I suggested or ystab, or a few other constructs


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> Diehigh's suggestion is a "plain" translation... what's horrible about it ?


It would sound inappropriate and rude. תמות would imply you'd die _soon_, not _some day_. Yes, even in a "positive" phrase like "die with memories".

The best suggestion is ystab's one with למות, which is impersonal and neutral.


----------



## DieHigh

amikama said:


> It would sound inappropriate and rude. תמות would imply you'd die _soon_, not _some day_. Yes, even in a "positive" phrase like "die with memories".
> 
> The best suggestion is ystab's one with למות, which is impersonal and neutral.



I really can't see what is so rude about it or how exactly it implies that anyone would die soon  Everyone will die someday, and this phrase *advises *you to fulfill your dreams before that happens. If anything, למות עם זכרונות sounds pretty odd to me as phrases like this are usually in the imperative tense because they're _meant _to sound personal.


----------



## ystab

I agree with amikama.
It is better to use a figurative expression. Maybe עזוב את העולם עם זיכרונות (leave the world with memories), קח את נשימתך האחרונה מלא בזיכרונות (take your last breath full with memories) or something of that kind.


----------

